# a/c humming sound



## boxermansr (Mar 19, 2015)

I've noticed over the past few days that the a/c on my 2013 Altima SV is making what sounds to me like a loud humming sound, when it's turned up to the max (or even the last few speeds before max). I hadn't really noticed it at first, since I usually have the radio on a bit loud, but with the radio off I can hear it. Happens when idle or driving. I searched around a bit and all I could come up with (well that came up the most) was that the blower fan could have leaves or something stuck in it.

Wanted to see if this could be the case -- already set to take it to dealer tomorrow to get it checked out, but would rather not waste my time if it just so happens that "its supposed to be loud" (as I've also read as well).

It's not deafening or anything, but just louder than any other a/c I've ever had on any other car, so again, not sure if the whole blower motor being dirty or having leaves is legit, or if I should just leave it be - don't feel like them trying to charge me just for "checking it out" and finding nothing wrong at all, but on the other hand, don't want to assume it's nothing, and have it end up being something.

Figured I'd ask here first, and see if anyone had any suggestions, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## joybulb (Aug 4, 2013)

boxermansr said:


> Figured I'd ask here first, and see if anyone had any suggestions, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I just started getting the loud humming sound on my 2013 Pathfinder, did you ever identify the source?


----------



## boxermansr (Mar 19, 2015)

joybulb said:


> I just started getting the loud humming sound on my 2013 Pathfinder, did you ever identify the source?


It ended up being the blower motor, something about the bearing(s) coming apart/out/loose/etc - they replaced it (under warranty) and it's back to normal, no sound, etc.


----------

